# Venting inadequate with AAV Kitchen sink



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I don't know why either. Your setup looks very much like what I did with my kitchen sink and mine drains just fine. It almost sounds like you have a blockage somewhere.


----------

